# Is it just a crap shoot?



## Malachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't mean to go off on a rant but I feel a bit perplexed.  In 2006, fresh off under-grad, I applied to NYU as it had always been my dream school.  I went for the interview and fell in love even more with the city and the school.  I ended up getting wait listed but wasn't called up.  I only applied to NYU and AFI

This year, after doing corporate video work and independant film work (as a writer/director); I decided to apply again (this time to a bigger sampling of schools).  

I had higher GRE scores, a lot more experience on my resume, and (I think) a stronger portfolio.  More importantly, the film I sent in on my portfolio ended up being including in a number of festivals including the San Diego Black FF where it won four awards (every one in which it was nominated and the only film to win more than one).  On top of that, we swept these awards in front of Spike Lee who was there to receive an award of merrit and gave a speech about the importance of film school and his conncection with NYU.  At the wrap party I gave him a copy of my film, told him I had applied to NYU, and asked if he might put in a good word.  

After all that, I didn't even an interview this time. I don't mean to act like I'm entitled to anything.  I know how competative these programs are and I'm sure there are tons of applicants better than I. I just can't help but feel perplexed after working so hard and making such strides since my last application and since I've been accepted to USC.  I mean, couldn't they just give me an interview out of pity so I'd have an excuse to visit NYC?


----------



## Lvn (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know how the whole thing works, but I heard this year was an especially tough one. So... you know... just take it as it comes, USC is a hell of a school.


----------



## Dead Honky (Apr 2, 2010)

USC isn't exactly the ass tier of film schools.

And, yes, it really is a crapshoot.


----------



## Criterion (Apr 2, 2010)

With so many variables involved in something as messy as film school applications, acceptances are definitely hard to predict.

Congratulations on your acceptance at USC and I'll be joining you at the admitted students' day. I'm sure the event will help all attendees make their final decision.

If, however, you still consider NYU your dream school, then why not stick to your guns and apply again?

Best of luck with this messy process.


----------



## Malachi (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply I looked down at USC at all.  I don't.  I'm really honored to be accepted, even if it's the Spring semester, and especially when they didn't even get to see my film (more than 5 min) and took me based off some silly music video I directed.  

It's more just confusion on my part.  It seemed I got so close the first time I applied and when we got the awards and Spike Lee was at the event, it felt like for once things where lining up in my favor.  Like I said, I don't think I'm entitled to anything.  Just a bit perplexed given I at least got an interview last time.

As for applying again, I don't plan to.  I just turned 26, did film as an undergrad, and spent the last few years struggling trying to support myself in this biz.  Even now I'm unsure if grad school is the right choice or if I'd just be smarter to avoid the huge debt and keep plugging away on my own.  The prospect of waiting another year and not getting out of school until after I'm 30 is a bit too much to bear.


----------



## New2you (Apr 3, 2010)

You should be happy, dude. Some of us are sitting on a couple rejections with little hope that any acceptances will come. Even more of us were rejected from every school they applied to and will either give up or have yet another year of waiting. You got into film school, which is pretty much everyone's dream on this forum. You have no room to complain.


----------



## cinespur (Apr 3, 2010)

I think if you have any doubt, then NYU might've done you a favor.  I wouldn't go into a large amount of debt if I wasn't 100% sure.

I can understand your frustration though.  Perhaps the committee was looking for a different type of director or something.  Maybe they wanted someone with less experience, someone they can mold.  Who knows?  Nevertheless, I don't believe applying to film school is a crap shoot.


----------



## gnomehunter (Apr 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by New2you:
> You should be happy, dude. Some of us are sitting on a couple rejections with little hope that any acceptances will come. Even more of us were rejected from every school they applied to and will either give up or have yet another year of waiting. You got into film school, which is pretty much everyone's dream on this forum. You have no room to complain.




Absolutely... stop complaining, surf this forum and youll see how many people got rejected out of everything, and read how they feel, honestly this thread is insultive for some people... You seem more as a sore child that didnt get the toy he wanted than a mature person who wants to do a film career... be proud of yourself that you got to USC. 

And about your past experience and all the success, be aware universities dosnt give a dime about that. Nothing at all. Even if you are a direct decendant of Orson Wells himself. Or if you are the best friend of Spielberg, they will still watch at your portfolio as everyone else, thanks to that we all have the same chances... So dude, check the forum around and talk about frustration.


----------

